# [Knoppix] Keine Schreibrechte auf Festplatte



## alexgo (13. Juni 2007)

Moin,

Ich möchte am Rechner meiner Schwester per Knoppix eine Datei vom USB-Stick auf die Festplatte ziehen, jedoch sagt er mir dann jedes Mal: 

"Sie können keine Einträge in einen Ordner kopieren, für den Sie keine Schreibrechte haben".

In den Eigenschaften steht jedoch alle Rechte auf "Anzeige & Änderung des Inhalts möglich". 

Bin nicht so der Linux-Crack, was läuft da falsch?

Gruß und Dank


----------



## onliner (13. Juni 2007)

alexgo am 13.06.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich möchte am Rechner meiner Schwester per Knoppix eine Datei vom USB-Stick auf die Festplatte ziehen, jedoch sagt er mir dann jedes Mal:
> 
> ...


Hast sicher so eine Live-CD  oder O.o

Also wenn dem so ist musst du Dir erst ein Adminrecht vergeben (einmalig).
Geh auf dieses K-Symbol --dann glaub ich auf sicherheit oder unter Yast. Da irgendwo ist irgendwas mit Administrator . 

Wenn es geschafft hast ... HF

Wenn du neu damit Bootest ... alles nochmal wie beschrieben!


----------



## alexgo (13. Juni 2007)

onliner am 13.06.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast sicher so eine Live-CD  oder O.o
> 
> Also wenn dem so ist musst du Dir erst ein Adminrecht vergeben (einmalig).
> Geh auf dieses K-Symbol --dann glaub ich auf sicherheit oder unter Yast. Da irgendwo ist irgendwas mit Administrator .
> ...



Jau, hab ne Live CD.^^

Yast scheints da net zu geben, gibts das überhaupt bei Knoppix? Und unter Kontrollzentrum werd ich auch net fündig, da gibts wohl "Sicherheit und Privatsphäre" aber da steht nix von Administrator. 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, es ging im Kontextmenü


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juni 2007)

Bei Knoppix gibts kein Yast - nur bei Suse.

Hier werden alle deine Fragen beantwortet:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/knoppix/knoppix06.htm#Xxx999296

Lad dir das Buch auch unbedingt als PDF runter - ist echt genial!


----------

